# Random Acts Of Kindness (Not!) ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, just when things seem the bleakest along comes somebody with a very kind and generous heart ..

I helped someone about 5-6 weeks ago with a dove .. never heard a peep from her until last evening .. she and her church group want to do things to help me out including getting the duck van running again. I was touched to the point of having to pull off the freeway to have a quick cry.

I also have a website that is actually up but that still needs some tweaking .. this was totally done and totally donated by someone else that I helped with a bird a couple of years ago. Another crying jag happened when I got the link to the site. It isn't grand or sophisticated, but it was done as a labor of love, and I am very grateful. When it's ready, I will post the link!

And .. to the members here who are so kind as to send me e-cards and snail mail cards .. I can't tell you how much I appreciate your care and consideration!

What goes around, comes around!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad some of it is coming back around to *you*. Sounds like things are a little better!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm so happy for you - on all counts.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is fantastic Terry  I love hearing about RAKs - especially when it's benefiting someone so deserving


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

*LOTS OF HUGSS AND LOTS OF LOVE* 

Angels do carry about , what You do.

Nell


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*THAT'S JUST SUPER, TERRY!!

LOVE AND HUGS

SHI AND THE GANG*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful update! Looking forward to seeing the website.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

You're doing a great job


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Awesome!!! What you do isn't half as important as what you inspire other to do!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone, and special thanks to our member who performed yet another very non-random act of kindness!

I went to Garden Grove today to pick up two young domestic ducks that had been dumped at a condo complex that has nice little streams and ponds. Unfortunately, the management does not want domestics there and the migrating mallards were clobbering the youngsters right and left. After picking up the young ducks I went to Anaheim to help my friend and ex-neighbor catch 4 white pigeons that were left to fend for themselves when their owners moved out about a week or so ago. We got three of the four quite easily, and my friend will go back tonight and try to get the fourth one after dark .. that's assuming the bird goes to roost in the little coop they had.

One of my friend's neighbors who is very animal friendly saw us going down the alley with a net and carriers and came to see what we were doing. As he passed my little truck, he heard the ducks quacking and asked if I had ducks in there. Well, yes, I did have ducks in there. He immediately asked if he could adopt them and stated that I was welcome to come meet the two ducks he already had as well as his three dogs, two huge tortoises, and a bearded dragon. He had a great setup for all these creatures and friendly and caring children and wife. Thus, I gladly gave him the ducks as I know they will have a good home with him and his family. I guess this could be considered another random act that worked out well or perhaps just good luck/karma for a change!

Sadly, the amount of smoke and ash from the Yorba Linda/Brea area fires was unbelievable. Just past the 55 Freeway going north on I-5 was like a huge black curtain had descended turning day into a smoky, dark night.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You sure deserve it Terry. 
I am so glad the little ducks found a loving home.
There are some good people out there, just wish there were more of them.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent outcome for those two young ducks! Sure hope the fires subside so you all have fresh air to breathe!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is so great!...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! The fourth white pigeon was successfully caught by my friend today. I will be getting her on Tuesday. I'm pretty sure these four are two pairs, so I know the one missing his mate will be happy to see her again. It's quite apparent that two of the three that are here are males.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad the missing hen will be reunited with her mate!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's great to hear about the instant-duck-adoption.  And wonderful that the fourth pijie was caught. I'm sure the mate will be very happy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Photos Of The White Pigeons ..*

Getting senile here .. forgot to post these earlier!

These are the four white pigeons discussed in this thread.

Terry




























They are lovely, aren't they? They are available for adoption too!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful birds!!! They seem very uniform and balanced - just lovely!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

A fitting end to nice stories, Terry!

Beautiful pictures!

Maybe you'd like to share some of your supposed senility with others of us. We could probably use some more of whatever makes you tick, ha! (Not tic. Tick. Not ticks as in Gary Larson's comic of the dog train conductor asking for "ticks, fleas" -- "tickets, please," but as in tick-tock goes the clock). Well, back to ... whatever it is that I was doing....

... mumble mumble ... 

Larry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Getting senile here .. forgot to post these earlier!
> 
> These are the four white pigeons discussed in this thread.
> 
> ...


are they still available?
Im looking for a breeder set of white homers


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

StoN3d said:


> are they still available?
> Im looking for a breeder set of white homers


Yes, I still have them. None of these four are banded, but they are still very nice looking birds (at least to me!). I do have a few other whites and will look and see if any of them are banded and will post pics of them when I get a minute.

Terry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

coool!
Im very interested in getting a breeding pair of pure white homers


----------

